# [SOLVED] Logitech H330 headset distorts recording

## GaDDiM

Recently I bought a Logitech H330 headset because I wanted to use Skype. After including the USB Sound in my kernel, it was recognized and worked. I did a test call with Skype and found that the headphones worked fine, but the microphone gives back a real distorted voice. The frequency is lowered. This problem does not occur with Windows XP, so the headset is fine. Does anybody know a solution for this? Any help is appreciated.Last edited by GaDDiM on Tue Sep 14, 2010 11:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tomte

Skype developers know about this problem, I sure would like a workaround. If you can get hold of a 2.0 (2.0.0.43 is reported to work) version and are able to install this, according to the linked forum-thread this problem should be temporarily rectified until a new version without this bug is released.

Edit: I downloaded 2.0.0.72 via rpmseek.com, converted it to a tgz with alien (alien -t skype-2.0.0.72-3pclos2007.i586.rpm), unpacked the resulting archive as normal user in a subdirectory in my /home-- this version works! No distortion whatsoever. I am on amd64 and start it with a wrapper like

```

#!/bin/sh

export LD_PRELOAD="/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so:/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so"

exec /home/MYHOME/scratch/usr/bin/skype "$@"

```

LD_PRELOAD stuff (libs in app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs) is to get video via gspca webcam to work

----------

## tomte

I found the solution to get Sykep >=2.1 to record undistorted sounds here.

Add the following to your ~/.asoundrc

```

pcm.dmixout {

# Just pass this on to the system dmix

  type plug

  slave {

          pcm "dmix"

  }

}

pcm.skypein {

   # Convert from 8-bit unsigned mono (default format set by aoss when

   # /dev/dsp is opened) to 16-bit signed stereo (expected by dsnoop)

   #

   # We can't just use a "plug" plugin because although the open will

   # succeed, the buffer sizes will be wrong and we'll hear no sound at

   # all.

   type route

   slave {

      pcm "skypedsnoop"

      format S16_LE

   }

   ttable {

      0 {0 0.5}

      1 {0 0.5}

   }

}

pcm.skypedsnoop {

   type dsnoop

   ipc_key 1133

   slave {

      # "Magic" buffer values to get skype audio to work

      # If these are not set, opening /dev/dsp succeeds but no sound

      # will be heard. According to the alsa developers this is due

      # to skype abusing the OSS API.

      pcm "hw:0,0"

      period_size 256

      periods 16

      buffer_size 16384

   }

   bindings {

      0 0

   }

}

```

Configure Skype to use dmixout as output and ringing device, and skypein as recording device.

This might mess with your normal sound setup and applications (amarok, xmms, ...) I had to switch to GStreamer backend to get amarok working.

----------

## GaDDiM

I forgot this post, but I was trying again this week and I found the solution was indeed downgrading. Got the ebuild of version 2.1.0.47-r1 of the CVS. Thanks for the help.

----------

